# Constipation Help



## Bob0010701 (Feb 3, 2020)

Dear members,

As a medical student, I am researching new, non-invasive techniques to help with constipation. Please take 30 seconds to fill out this survey about constipation and treatments. Your responses will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
https://forms.gle/ZpZpbJkxmqynpEhx9


----------

